# Gurgoan



## latebloomer078 (May 13, 2012)

How is Gurgoan, I am planning to relocate to Gurgoan for a few months, I want to know how much woudl it cost for a single room, or a single bhk, is south indian food easily available? how is the cost of living, food , transportation, etc I work for call cneters


----------



## Deansharma (Oct 21, 2012)

Me too ..over 8years now..how much have u offered ?
Largely depends on that


----------



## Deansharma (Oct 21, 2012)

Haven't heard back from you bloomer 


I have web working in Delhi in call centers for last 8years


----------



## kumarabhi (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello dear,

Last year i am also living at guragon.
This is awesome place & very near to Delhi.


----------

